

Ask HN: How to build a Codiqa-like interface? - bazookaBen

Any good tutorials to learn how to build one?
======
ojr
The codiqa developers might have a clue ;)
[http://blog.codiqa.com/2012/05/how-we-use-backbone-js-to-
bui...](http://blog.codiqa.com/2012/05/how-we-use-backbone-js-to-build-codiqa-
part-1-api/)

------
yesimahuman
:) :) this just popped up on my Google Alerts. I built Codiqa, what do you
want to know?

~~~
bazookaBen
nice! I want to learn how to build a simple iphone/android emulator running on
the web, which I can drag drop elements into.

~~~
yesimahuman
Well, there are a lot of drag and drop libraries that can help you with basic
DnD, I suggest starting there (for example, jQuery UI). After that it's a
matter of positioning and rendering elements. It's really a deep topic,
perhaps do some studying of an interface builder like Glade to see how they do
certain things. For component object model stuff I really like AWT and Swing.

